# Screws unscrew themselves 3x3



## OneKube (Jun 20, 2009)

I've had this happen before on a rubik's diy where If i turn a particular side counterclockwise maybe 20 revolutions the screw unscrews itself. So I was like okay it's just a crap cube, but I just had the same problem with my edison. Do you guys know of anything that would help it ( the core isn't stripped).


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 20, 2009)

Maybe, if you tighten it to the tightness you want it, put a drop of glue on the screw, so that it doesn't turn anymore. Be sure to not glue the center to it, otherwise the center won't turn anymore either.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 20, 2009)

OneKube said:


> I've had this happen before on a rubik's diy where If i turn a particular side counterclockwise maybe 20 revolutions the screw unscrews itself. So I was like okay it's just a crap cube, but I just had the same problem with my edison. Do you guys know of anything that would help it ( the core isn't stripped).



In my experience, it's a problem with the screw, so either get new screw set or set the screw you have to the tension you want, and super glue it into the core.


----------



## Razorwolf (Jun 20, 2009)

This exact thing was happening to my type D a few days ago. After looking at it, it seems to me that the threads in the core were stripped. I just ordered an extra core from cube4you. To test yours, try replacing the core.



> it's a problem with the screw




Possibly, but my cube was having identical symptoms and the screws were fine.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 20, 2009)

Really? It happened to my Type D as well, but then I switched to C4Y screws, and the problem stopped. (You should switch to C4Y screws anyway, they're WAY better than Type D screws...)


----------



## Vulosity (Jun 20, 2009)

Use some sort of threadlocker. It keeps the screw in, but doesn't 'glue' the screw in. I had the same problem with my Edison.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jun 20, 2009)

change the core and screws, that is the best way


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 20, 2009)

This has been discussed before..put a drop of super glue, or even better, loctite (threadlocker), on the tip of the screw and leave it to totally dry. This makes the tip of the screw thicker, thus holding tighter to the core and won't unscrew

EDIT: and you can always still adjust the tension after that..just make sure the glue is try to avoid supergluing the screw to the core


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 21, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Use some sort of threadlocker.


I suggest Dan Cohen as a threadlocker.


----------



## OneKube (Jun 21, 2009)

Problem solved: used threadlocker


----------

